# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διάδρομος kettler tempest 200

## jim21

Εχω τον συγκεκριμενα διαδρομο εδω και πολλα χρονια , με σημαντικη χρηση τα τελευταια 4 χρονια και λιπανση με σιλικονουχο σπρευ , τακτικη οπως πρεπει .Τελευταια παρατηρω οτι η ταινια (ταπητας ) του διαδρομου κολλαει καπως οταν περπατω, ενω απο κατω ο διαδρομος συνεχιζει κανονικα (δεν σταματα δηλαδη το μοτερ ) . Προσπαθησα να τον τεντωσε βιδωνοντας δεξια αριστερα ομοιομορφα (δεν εχει μετατοπιση προς μια μερια ) αλλα δεν βλεπω σοβαρη βελτιωση (ισως μικρη ) και νομιζω ειναι ηδη αρκετα τεντωμενη (αν κρινω απ τη δυσκολια στροφης της αλενοβιδας ) .Φοβαμαι να σφιξω περισσοτερο μην δημιουργηθει βλαβη απ το τεντωμα .Τι μπορει να φταιει ;

----------


## georgeb1957

Αλλαγή τάπητα και σύντομα.  Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα και αφού έκαψα τον MOSFET στην πλακέτα άλλαξα τον τάπητα και το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε.

----------

jim21 (05-04-22)

----------


## jim21

ψαχνοντας εδω σε παλιοτερα θεματα , ειδα απαντηση σε αναλογο προβλημα πως εκτος απο τεντωμα του ταπητα (αν δεν βγαινει ακρη με αυτο ) , ελεγχουμε και τον ιμαντα που δινει την κινηση μπροστα απο το μοτερ . Ανοιξα το καπακι και πραγματι ηθελε τεντωμα .Το τεντωσα λιγο και ολα πια ειναι οκ

Σε ευχαριστω Γιωργο παντως για την απαντηση .Μαλλον το προβλημα σου λυθηκε γιατι με την αλλαγη ταπητα μαλλον σου τεντωσανε και τον ιμαντα ή ηθελε τεντωμα ο παλιος ταπητας , δεν το ειχες κανει και με την επιβαρυντικη χρηση ταλαιπωρηθηκε το mosfet τραβωντας περισσοτερο ρευμα για να καταφερει να κινησει το μοτερ . Για το mosfet στο λεω γιατι τυγχανει να ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος

----------

georgeb1957 (06-04-22)

----------

